# Cleaning Galvanized pipes, high tech way



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Home owner called and said that there was no hot water pressure to a lav. Get out there and everything else in house had hot water. I figured it was from the galvanized pipe. Take off the stop, and the pipe was completely full of rust and sediment. Got everything running smooth for them with the help of this high tech tool and baling wire.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Glad you got everything runnung smooth. 

I just hope its also not running smooth inside the wall:yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You're going to need an air gap on that....:whistling2:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeh, tubs require a 2" air gap, and the can holding the pipe up is not a code approved hanger either!:laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

So that is why a got a red tag on that......:cursing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't see any purple primer.:whistling2:








Paul


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I used to use that same shampoo, but it made my hair smell like rotting galv...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

PVC on the hot side????????


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

:laughing: PEX would have been quicker


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: PEX would have been quicker


And a sharkbite female adapter on the galv. nipple.









Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Galvanized stopped up*

Went on a call today, very little pressure anywhere. I back pressured through cold at WH to cill cock on front of house that was pre stoppage. Line stopped up even tighter. After doing a crawl through under house I gave proposal and started a repipe. Good thing because the piping was deteriorated even more than realized. Easy sell.:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks good Will. Way to get 'em up and going again with the hot water flowing. Did you explain it'll stop up again and maybe leak if they don't re-pipe?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Yea the guy is one of my better customers. I let him know. I will most likely end up repiping it by the end of the year I bet.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is using your brain there. I often struggle with thinking outside of the box when making repairs. Good work Will. :thumbup:


----------

